# help with TURB, please



## Alta (Jan 15, 2009)

Cystoscopy with turb.  

2 tumors in the bladder dome removed, 3 cm and 2 cm.  In the posterior bladder a suspicious for carcinoma in situ was biopsied.  Path report says for the dome tumors transitional cell carcinoma.  the posterior biopsy is carcinoma in situ.

I have dx: 188.1 and 233.7 for these (188.1 excludes 233.7)

I have
574.9
573.3
52235
52204-59

Since this is a separate area in the bladder, can I report both the 188.1 and 233.7.  Not sure how to handle this.  THank you!


----------



## Alta (Jan 24, 2009)

*what I mean is*

Cystoscopy with turbt.

2 tumors in the bladder dome removed, 3 cm and 2 cm. In the posterior bladder a suspicious for carcinoma in situ was biopsied. Path report says for the dome tumors transitional cell carcinoma. The posterior biopsy IS carcinoma in situ.

Had my periods in the wrong place on first post.

I have
57.49
57.33
52235
52204-59

So, if I look at it like a colonoscopy as in biopsy in the rectum, polypectomy in the colon, I can code those separately.  

Tumor in the dome, lesion in the posterior.  Different areas?  have dx: 188.1 and 233.7 for these (188.1 excludes 233.7).  But it is a different area, I reason.  ?


----------

